# June 1-4 looking to crew.



## country7 (May 27, 2007)

Looks like my boat needs some attention so looking to hitch a ride June 1-4. Experienced with own tackle non drinker or smoker and always help with boat and cleanup. I am in dickinson. Prefer freeport but gtown will work too. Can provide a few numbers as well. Thanks.


----------

